
NOAA Solar Calculator (see where the sun will rise/set) - newman8r
https://www.esrl.noaa.gov/gmd/grad/solcalc/
======
newman8r
Note that you need to check the 'show sunrise' and 'show sunset' boxes to get
the proper visualization.

This is a neat tool that I feel like a lot of people might bookmark. I was
using it today to determine where I needed to get my kayak in order to view
the unobstructed sunset (you can drag the marker around) - getting a look at a
green flash is on the bucket list.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_flash](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_flash)

